# Blotched blue tongue



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

Took some pictures of one of the female blotched blue tongues,nice this one,absolutely jet black and orange,even has an orange stripe on its tummy,very nice looking lizard in reall life and allot bigger than it looks,she produced four big babys last year.Ile put all the pics i took on here for the few skink lovers that come here like richard,peter and pike1.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 23, 2007)

great looking blotchy zulu


----------



## krusty (Oct 23, 2007)

yes it is a very very nice one....


----------



## bitey (Oct 23, 2007)

They look great zulu, planning on brreding her this year ?


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

*re Blotched*

Yeh its a good looker Krusty,very impressive,ide put in the herp shows but the dates fall when its going into hibernation or has just bred and is skinny looking,this time of year theyve just mated and sloughed and look pretty.


----------



## carinacat (Oct 23, 2007)

Alpine? Ive Got To Blotched Blueys To. Not Alpine Ones Thou


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

*re Blotched*



bitey said:


> They look great zulu, planning on brreding her this year ?



It is possibly pregnant bitey i dont know cause it bred last year and thaey seem to skip years,there is a pink female that is a good chance this year cause its got heaps of bite marks near its shoulders and hasnt bred previous.


----------



## bitey (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck with the pink one.


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 23, 2007)

very nice


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

*re Blotched*

Thanks bitey,if one is gravid this year ile be lucky,this year was a very wet winter with rain that fell in droves over a few days flooding the yard,faired better than some people up gosford newcastle way ,they must have lost a few critters in outdoores setups,disasterous floods up that way!


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

*re Blotched*



pike1 said:


> very nice



You are a man of many words grasshopper  :lol:


----------



## Davem54 (Oct 23, 2007)

She does look splendid Zulu. Here is a pic of a wild one I took of the road in the other day. Not as bright as yours.


----------



## jan (Oct 23, 2007)

Very pretty Blueys...l keep a couple myself...definately Alpine Blotched Blueys!!


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

*re Blotched*

My God dave they are heaps skinny the wild ones hey,suppose the drought dont help mate,good you get them off the road ive seen allot of spattered ones out your way.Some cars dodge them and athers delight in running the poor buggers over,dam shame.


----------



## richardsc (Oct 23, 2007)

awsome looking alpines u have zulu,they make me drool every time i see them,nice pic to davem,looks like a male,probably seeking some female action,lol,zulu just out of curiosity,when do your blotcheds start to copulate,my males only just starting to shed this last week,breeding generelly starts late oct and early november in my neck of the woods,though im south of melb,so that doesnt help warmth wise


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

*re Blotched*

Hi Richard,around where i li9ve in western sydney,they mate quite early with activity in late august and september because although its cool at night it warms up in the day to higher temperatures than the blue mountains,babys are usually born earlier also from december onwards.


----------



## richardsc (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks zulu,mine dont have babies till anywhere from febuary to mid april,easterns seem to be more january febuary though,spose it depends on the weather as to when they breed down here


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 23, 2007)

wow Zulu she's a stunner!


----------



## zulu (Oct 23, 2007)

*re Blotched*

Like the avatar Procs very clever mate!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 23, 2007)

haha Cheers Zulu!


----------



## Naxx (Oct 23, 2007)

reminds me a bit of a gilah monster, only less poisonous lol. beautiful non theless


----------

